# Mahlkonig Guatemala Grind settings



## CoffeeRoaster1991 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey guys just got a mahlkonig guatemala, and wondering if there is something around to state what grind sits best for different brews before i figure it all out.

Would like a chart base to start with

Thanks


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Beast!

No guide really as different beans, brew methods will require different settings.

How are you using it, espresso or brewed, aeropress, V60, French press, other??


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I've set up our one using most brew methods (standardized)and then refracted them to dial in and I can probably attach a picture. let me have a look and see how clearly ive labelled the dial


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

for a start, I do my cupping and most cafetiere around the 5 mark on the dial (6 on a standard analog clock)


----------



## CoffeeRoaster1991 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey guys sorry for the late reply, im new and thought i would be notified for replies.

I just want an idea of how to brew all methods includimg espresso, v60, aero, cupping etc ....

Of course as times go by i would expect to.find my best way.

Thanks to all that took the time to reply


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Something a few friends and I did 7 or 8 years ago for espresso machines.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/espresso-grind-table


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been doing similar to what Dave suggests, just by recording the settings on my 65E for each bean so that if I am dialling in more of the same or a similar bean then I at least have a starting point. The tricky thing about your question is that you're looking for relative grind settings for different methods rather than beans. Add in the fact that different beans need different settings (that vary with humidity, days post roast etc) and you have an awful lot of variables.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> The tricky thing about your question is that you're looking for relative grind settings for different methods rather than beans. Add in the fact that different beans need different settings (that vary with humidity, days post roast etc) and you have an awful lot of variables.


Absolutely, it would require a different chart for each method e.g. Guatemalans need to be ground finer than Brazils for espresso machines, but for pourover, it might make no difference.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> ...but for pourover, it might make no difference.


Absolutely, you can slow down the pour to normalise brew time. Say your most soluble roast extracts well with one, single filling pour after the bloom, then you can use more & smaller pulses to fine tune less soluble roasts, if necessary. V60, cupping & Aeropress can all be brewed at the same grind. Cupping & Aeropress can be fine tuned with time.


----------

